# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  CJC-1295 reconstitute

## Big_B

Please help me gain a better understanding of what reconstituting is, and why its done. I have some cjc on the way and need to know if it should be reconstituted before i start. Thanks in advance

----------


## DCannon

Reconstituting is just adding bacteriostatic water to your cjc powder so it can be injected.

Yes, you will need to reconstitute it to start or else you won't be able to inject it.

If your vial are 2mg you should add 2mls of bac water. That way each 10 mark on a slin pin is 100mcgs.

Good luck buddy.  :Smilie:

----------


## Big_B

I was hoping you would answer this for me, i've been following your cjc & ghrp-6 thread looks like you've been getting great results with an up'ed apetite, i hope the same goes for me, 
Thank you

----------


## Big_B

can sterile water or anything else otc be used to reconstitute?

----------


## DCannon

> can sterile water or anything else otc be used to reconstitute?


You'd be a lot safer using Bac. water. It's still over the counter and it's real cheap. Sterile water is just sterile, it won't prevent any bacteria from growing.

----------


## DCannon

How much have you ordered and did you just order cjc-1295 or anything else with it?

----------


## Big_B

just cjc i didn't go for the ghrp, i may add it if i see some good results, but im not really trying to gain alot, just trying to push past a plateau im stuck at. I ordered a bottle of BAC water, i should add 2ml of bac water straight (well carefully and gently) into the vial of 2mg cjc? i also ordered syringes 3cc 23 gauge 1.5", im hoping that will do the job. 
I planning on a dosage of 100 mgc 2xday (early morning before i eat and before bed) 5 times a week. Any suggestions let me know. 
Thanks

----------


## DCannon

> just cjc i didn't go for the ghrp, i may add it if i see some good results, but im not really trying to gain alot, just trying to push past a plateau im stuck at. I ordered a bottle of BAC water, i should add 2ml of bac water straight (well carefully and gently) into the vial of 2mg cjc? i also ordered syringes 3cc 23 gauge 1.5", im hoping that will do the job. 
> I planning on a dosage of 100 mgc 2xday (early morning before i eat and before bed) 5 times a week. Any suggestions let me know. 
> Thanks


Yeah just add the bac water directly to the peptide. Then you have to let it settle for 24hours before you use it. Keep it in the fridge as well.

I hope you planning on using the 23 gauge needles just for reconstituting, use insulin needles for injection. 

How many vials are you getting?

The reason I asked if you were getting anything else is I ran a couple of vials of cjc on its own before and the results were WAY BETTER when I added the GHRP-6 with it. The two together are very synergistic. Like 1+1=3.

By the way, what are you stats?

----------


## Big_B

23 guage was recommended to me to inject, will this not work? I have 1 vial should last about 2 weeks, i plan on getting more with ghrp if i notice some results 
22
5'10"
165lbs
Bench,squat,deadlift about 225

----------


## Dukkit

no no. youll need insulin syringes in order to inject. the amounts your injecting are so small that a regular syringe wouldnt work.

----------


## Dukkit

and at those stats you dont need any peptides... you need some more food. check out the diet section

----------


## DCannon

You won't see much results, if any, with only 1 vial.

As Dukkitdalaw said, you need to fine tune you diet and eat more. This will be the most beneficial thing you could do.

----------


## Big_B

The cjc came in powder form, whats the best way to extract that out and into the larger vail, it also came with sodium chloride, is that better to use than BAC water? I have both so it really doesnt matter

----------


## DCannon

You don't extract it out.

If you have a 2mg vial you add 2ml of bac water, swirl it gently, don't shake it. Let it sit in the fridge for 24 hours before you use it. Then each 10 units on a slin pin is 100mcgs.

Don't eat for a couple of hours before or about 45 mins after.

Do 2-3 inject/day

Good luck.

----------


## alextg

22yo, 5'10",165lbs and getting cjc .... how tragic ...

----------


## The Deuce

> 22yo, 5'10",165lbs and getting cjc .... how tragic ...


My Thoughts exactly... WHY DUDE.. WHY!?!? You aren't at any Plateau !! You just do NOT know how to Eat or Train, OR both !!

Head on over to the Diet section.. FORGET That 1 Bottle of CJC-1295 .. It isn't going to do anything for you, besides possibly mess things up for you on the INSIDES !! Dude, just DON'T DO IT. It isnt worth it. You aren't going to get "HUGE" You aren't going to break Plateau's... Nothing WILL HAPPEN.. Why you are staring at the computer screen wondering...

BECAUSE...


If You can NOT grow without the use of AAS or Peptides/HGH/IGF.. Then.. YOU WILL NOT GROW WITH THEM, Why again you are screaming at the Computer Screen...


Man, Straight up. You have No clue about Diet. None.. Just None. You do not know how to eat.. I know it's hard to hear. I know you probably look in the mirror and are impressed with yourself. AND TRUST ME... I am not saying you don't go to the gym and work your ASS off, because you probably do. But...

1) You are waaaaay to young for any type of Compounds that assist in building muscle. 

2) You need to work on knowing how to eat. 

3) Just wait til you hit the MINIMUM of 25 years of age. 27 Would be an optimum age.

4) Why hurt your body when you don't need to?? Not saying it would.. but it could. why risk it?? Just isn't worth it bro.


You are going to do WHATEVER you want to do, you got your mind set on it. You can tell. I am telling you it's a stupid mistake. But since we won't be able to talk you out of it.. all I can say is.. since you are going to do it.. KNOW that You need about 4 or 5 more bottles to notice any results. KNOW that you need SLIN PINS to administer it. KNOW where and HOW to inject it. KNOW how much you are injecting. KNOW what you are getting into... 


And do YOURSELF THE BIGGEST FAVOR YOU CAN DO FOR YOURSELF..


Go to the Diet Forum on this Board.. Talk with the Bro's over there.. LEARN HOW TO EAT RIGHT.. Get a DIET worked out.. and FOLLOW IT.. EXACTLY.. TO THE T.. Every day.. NO EXCEPTIONS !!! Just Do it Bro !! You will thank me later... :AaGreen22: 

And 


Man, I am truly NOT being a Dick.. I AM JUST LOOKING OUT FOR YOU..!! Just trying to make you realize the mistake you are about to make.. and to know that you can stop before it gets to where you screw yourself for life.. that's all.. Take it how you want.. Just Looking out for ya !!  :7up:

----------


## Dukkit

the duece is good ppl. good ppl

----------


## killagorilla187

I heard you only need to inject this once or twice per week since it has along half life.

----------


## DCannon

IF you actually get the cjc w/dac, otherwise 3x a day is best.

----------


## killagorilla187

ya, i have the cjc with dac, im doing 1mg once per week.

What time of day would be best?

Also does this cause bloating?

----------


## DCannon

You're probably still better off doing every day injects. 1mg will give you quite a rush!

Before bed is best.

I never experienced bloating.

----------


## streeter

So let me ask you if this is correct. If I am buying CJC-1295 with Dac at 2mg per bottle and taking 1mg weekly the bottle lasts for two weeks...correct?
Second If I reconstitute it with 2ml BW then on a 100iu insulin syringe half the syringe .50 would be 1mg correct?
So if I shot .25 on every tues and thursday I would get 1 mg per week split up?

I will need probably 4 bottles which is 8 weeks to really see results correct?

If I am on HRT and already take HCG twice a week and both are reconstituted with BW could I mix them and take one shot twice a week with the HCG and the CJC togetther?

----------

